# Steel Wool too light for Chrome?



## tracedef

I'm doing my first restoration of a 64 Deluxe American. We live by the beach, so I've got a fair amount of rust to get off the chrome. I looked for brass wool, couldn't find any and so I looked for 000 steel wool, but all they had was 0000 steel wool. I'm doing the front wheel and rust comes off but I'm noticing that some parts of the chrome are shiny and some are just hazy. Is is possible that 0000 is too light to get the chrome clean enough so that it's got a little bit of shine?


----------



## jpromo

As nice as chrome can come back (especially Schwinn chrome), rust in the first place means that the finish was compromised. Sometimes you'll get flaking, pitting or sometimes it's just worn thin. I like using Mother's chrome polish on my 0000 and buffing it to a shine. It should bring it back a little more but it can only get so good.

Good luck.


----------



## BrentP

If areas are hazy, that's also an indicator that your chrome was very possibly clear-coated.  If that's the case, the hazy areas are the areas that still have clearcoat on them and that the steel wool has roughed up but not removed.  Keep going and you should be able to get down to the chrome.  I find that if I use Brasso on the steel wool it will help dissolve the clear coat as well as remove the rust.

Oops.... I just re-read your post and noticed you said you're cleaning the wheels.  I doubt the wheels were clear-coated (but who knows?).  Were the areas hazy before you started cleaning?  If yes, it often means a previous owner used something abrasive in the past to clean the rims, like a Scotchbrite pad or an abrasive cleanser, and has damaged the chrome.  I have the same problem on one of the rims of the bike I'm restoring now.  Some bonehead in the past who didn't know what he was doing cleaned the rims with an abrasive pad and ruined the chrome in spots.  It's extremely difficult, if not impossible, to buff out the damage... even though there is still plenty of thickness left.  This might be the problem you're dealing with.


----------



## MagicRat

*Do you have the rims unlaced?*

That makes it ALOT easier to clean them.


----------



## Boris

Turtle Wax Chrome Polish and Rust Remover (Very inexpensive), an old toothbrush, and 0000 steel wool is what I use on chrome wheels with the spokes still in them and it works great for me. This tip was from JC another CABE member.

helpful hint: try not to let your wife find out that you're using her toothbrush!


----------



## popawheelie

*I know where to buy Brass Wool*

Hi, I found Brass Wool on Ebay by just doing a find search. Not cheap, but not crazy either.

I do prefer it, it is weaker than chrome, so it won't scratch the chrome surface.

Mike


----------



## BrentP

popawheelie said:


> Hi, I found Brass Wool on Ebay by just doing a find search. Not cheap, but not crazy either.
> 
> I do prefer it, it is weaker than chrome, so it won't scratch the chrome surface.
> 
> Mike




Neither will steel wool.  Steel wool is softer than chrome too.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

BrentP said:


> Neither will steel wool.  Steel wool is softer than chrome too.




Most good boat yards carry bronze wool


----------



## vincev

Schwinn chrome holds up well when using S O S pads.


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Schwinn chrome holds up well when using S O S pads.




Helpful Hint#2: S O S pads needs to be removed from box and moistened. Vince has a tendency to leave out details.


----------



## vincev

They will work better when wet! Now I know why theres that blue powder all over when I use them.I will try a wet one and report on the results! Thanks Dave! Now I know you DO respect my lack of intelligence!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

vincev said:


> They will work better when wet! Now I know why theres that blue powder all over when I use them.I will try a wet one and report on the results! Thanks Dave! Now I know you DO respect my lack of intelligence!




When you "WET ONE" use wd40.


----------



## ridingtoy

Anyone here use 0000 steel wool with simichrome polish? If so, does it work just as well as any other chrome polish?

Dave


----------



## bikecrazy

Not big on SOS, wet or dry.


----------



## silvercreek

I use SOS Pads. Below you can see before and after results on a chrome fork crown. The after picture was before applying and chrome polish.


----------



## Barry Carlisle

tracedef said:


> I'm doing my first restoration of a 64 Deluxe American. We live by the beach, so I've got a fair amount of rust to get off the chrome. I looked for brass wool, couldn't find any and so I looked for 000 steel wool, but all they had was 0000 steel wool. I'm doing the front wheel and rust comes off but I'm noticing that some parts of the chrome are shiny and some are just hazy. Is is possible that 0000 is too light to get the chrome clean enough so that it's got a little bit of shine?



Do not use steel wool on chrome! I use a brass brush from harbor freight and CLR from your local grocery store. Works every time.


tracedef said:


> I'm doing my first restoration of a 64 Deluxe American. We live by the beach, so I've got a fair amount of rust to get off the chrome. I looked for brass wool, couldn't find any and so I looked for 000 steel wool, but all they had was 0000 steel wool. I'm doing the front wheel and rust comes off but I'm noticing that some parts of the chrome are shiny and some are just hazy. Is is possible that 0000 is too light to get the chrome clean enough so that it's got a little bit of shine?



I


----------



## Barry Carlisle

I use A brass brush from harbor freight and CLR calcium lime @ rust remover from your local grocery store. Works every time.


----------



## spoker

000 wont scrach chrome,use it soaked in chrome polish,sos works brillo scatches


----------



## Boris

Updated tip: I now use a #16 X-acto blade (or similar surgical blade if you can find them) to scrape surface rust (Thanks Frampton). I used to follow up with 0000 steel wool, but noticed that it dulled the chrome. Now I use wadded up aluminum foil with much better results. Some people like to use the aluminum foil wetted down with water, but I don't, it's too messy and the results are no better in my opinion. I was resistant to the aluminum foil at first, but I'm sold on it now.*

*This testimonial NOT paid for by the aluminum foil or the #16 X-acto/surgical blade industries.


----------



## momo608

I thought I might be some kind of hack artist using SOS pads, I see I'm not alone. Seems to me soapy fresh SOS pads lubricate the steel wool very well and they do not scratch up chrome. 

Does anyone know what grade the steel wool is on a SOS pad?


----------



## GTs58

Take a new chrome part and rub it with some 0000 steel wool and you'll see that it will dull the chrome. I dulled the heck out of a newly rechromed front bumper just by scrubbing bugs off of it with one of those material meshed sponges that's used to clean windshields.


----------



## Boris

momo608 said:


> I thought I might be some kind of hack artist using SOS pads, I see I'm not alone. Seems to me soapy fresh SOS pads lubricate the steel wool very well and they do not scratch up chrome.
> 
> Does anyone know what grade the steel wool is on a SOS pad?




Don't know the grade, but I've seen your step-by-step tutorial on a restoration, and you're no hack, that's for sure!!!!!!


----------



## SirMike1983

I use coarse bronze wool and WD40, followed by a rag and Simichrome. A brass  bristle brush is an alternative to bronze  wool. Smaller stuff can be done with an oxalic acid bath.


----------



## Evans200

Just use Evap-O-Rust.
Before and After soaking in evaporust for 24 hours.


----------



## Boris

Nice results Evans200, but Evaporust is expensive. Citric Acid is much cheaper, works just as well, won't leave the yellow residue that Oxalic Acid does, and not harmful to breathe like Oxalic Acid is.


----------



## Evans200

Dave Marko said:


> Nice results Evans200, but Evaporust is expensive. Citric Acid is much cheaper, works just as well, won't leave the yellow residue that Oxalic Acid does, and not harmful to breathe like Oxalic Acid is.



I agree with the costs, but the results are amazing. I will try Citric Acid sometime. Never tried OA, but Evaporust leaves no residue, is odorless, and safe on skin. Don't think I'll ever use OA.


----------



## Pantmaker

Love citric acid


----------



## highship

Steel wool will scratch chrome, it doesn't matter if it's 0000 or not.
This could be the problem the original post is asking about... If you are really going to town with a lot of pressure you can be dulling the chrome.
It may look really good when you have some dull chrome next to rust, your thinking this is working great. Than you put your freshly scrubbed chrome up against nice original chrome and it doesn't look so shiny anymore... Brass is the way to go. All of the big box stores sell brass brushes near their welding stuff but they are expensive. I usually find them cheap at Tractor Supply, Big Lots, Dollar Tree, Etc.


----------



## Boris

Aluminum foil!


----------



## Boris

_Post 21:_
*Take a new chrome part and rub it with some 0000 steel wool and you'll see that it will dull the chrome. I dulled the heck out of a newly rechromed front bumper just by scrubbing bugs off of it with one of those material meshed sponges that's used to clean windshields.
*
_Excerpt from post 28:_
*Steel wool will scratch chrome, it doesn't matter if it's 0000 or not.
It may look really good when you have some dull chrome next to rust, your thinking this is working great. Than you put your freshly scrubbed chrome up against nice original chrome and it doesn't look so shiny anymore.*

_My Opinion:_
*IT'S TIME TO RETHINK ADVISING THE USE OF STEEL WOOL ON GOOD CHROME!!!*


----------



## chitown

Dave Marko said:


> *IT'S TIME TO RETHINK ADVISING THE USE OF STEEL WOOL ON GOOD CHROME!!!*




Then of course you'll have to define "GOOD CHROME".


----------



## Boris

If it seems like there may be nice chrome underneath minor surface rust, my suggestion would be to carefully go at it first with a single edged blade and then something (such as aluminum foil or Turtle Wax Chrome Polish and Rust Remover) that won't have the potential of dulling the chrome.

It might be prudent when suggesting the use of steel wool for rust removal or cleaning, that it MAY cause noticeable dulling on some chrome parts.


----------



## jmastuff

hi, I found if you take a straight razor blade for a small paint scraper, use it first to shave off heavy rust, really cuts down on time,   then go with 4 (0000) fine steel wool with heavy car soap or chrome cleaner,i have had pretty good results, I do want to try steel wool and wd-40...have heard it works good also


----------



## Jeff54

vincev said:


> Schwinn chrome holds up well when using S O S pads.




I no touchy any chrome wit steel. Not in 0000, not SOS, nope, bad, bad, bad. Brass and aluminum foil good, but  steel blows.

SOS soap no helpy either, bad, bad, bad, worse than 0000.

If brass brush or Alum no workey then get Oleic acid bath.  After all, most rust is more fungal than penetrated and spoiled, seeped out of microscopic hole in chrome and then coating the chrome surface. once you get that top coat layer off, at least in decent chrome that has a nickel or copper sealer under the it, they be plenty shiny to see.   [wink]

With that said, there is occasion for 0000, in my tool book.  if somebody etched the chrome already wit SOS or 000, 00 or steel, or stainless brushes then you may buff the deeper etches down if ya got the elbows for it.  0000 scratches mo better than 000 or  00 ones.


----------



## Boris

chitown said:


> Then of course you'll have to define "GOOD CHROME".




Here's a good example of good chrome that I wouldn't want to dull with steel wool. Description states specks of rust on chrome.


----------



## slothagese

So, I've come across a pretty simple rust remover that doesn't harm the chrome (at least the handful of times I've done it). Doesn't work on deep rust, but for the peppering it cleans up pretty good. Her is what you'll need. Grab a pen.

1.) aluminum foil

2.) H2O ("water" for the lay person)

Fold up your foil into a manageable size. Dip the foil into the water. And rub the rust away. When it drips black, you know it's working. Also have heard works well dipping in vinegar and also with Coca Cola.


----------



## stoney

slothagese said:


> So, I've come across a pretty simple rust remover that doesn't harm the chrome (at least the handful of times I've done it). Doesn't work on deep rust, but for the peppering it cleans up pretty good. Her is what you'll need. Grab a pen.
> 
> 1.) aluminum foil
> 
> 2.) H2O ("water" for the lay person)
> 
> Fold up your foil into a manageable size. Dip the foil into the water. And rub the rust away. When it drips black, you know it's working. Also have heard works well dipping in vinegar and also with Coca Cola.




Coca Cola does work. I remember when I was a kid my father used it to get rusted lug nuts off and clean tools. May have been a lot stronger in the late 50's early 60's than now.


----------



## GTs58

stoney said:


> Coca Cola does work. I remember when I was a kid my father used it to get rusted lug nuts off and clean tools. May have been a lot stronger in the late 50's early 60's than now.




Are you sure it wasn't Rum and Coke?


----------



## videoranger

Really like Homax fine bronze wool. I like to use it with Ron Rico Rum and Pepsi real sugar. Use the bronze wool on the chrome and you know how to use the rum and Pepsi.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Homax-Fine-Bronze-Wool-Pads-3-Pack-123100/100185012


----------



## Rides4Fun

I used aluminum foil once to remove rust without scratching the chrome (see videos on Youtube), but I am new to the vintage bicycle arena.  Would 000 or 0000 steel wool be a better choice?  I have some NOS chrome rims that I ordered that require some cleaning and would like any experienced insights.  Thank you,

Rides4Fun


----------



## volksboy57

I use a brass wire brush and WD40. Dry with a rag, and use chrome polish. I like red Wenol polish in the tube. This method gives a non hazy bright chrome finish (if the surface isn't bad peely chrome). I have tried Oxalic acid, and it removes rust, however, if there is rust under the chrome, it will attack that and make the chrome peel off.


----------



## Rides4Fun

Thank you volksboy57.....is there a special type of brass wire brush you use and would it work on good chrome with a little haze?


----------



## Jeff54

Rides4Fun said:


> Thank you volksboy57.....is there a special type of brass wire brush you use and would it work on good chrome with a little haze?





Plenty brass brushes to chose from, the basics is that, chrome is harder than brass.

And don't discount what a little aluminum foil can do too. 






And the oleic acid treatment, if really bad, it can get under pealing chrome, like today's and many 60's bikes such as huffy and several others.  but if ya got chrome by a good manufacture like Schwinn for many years , into the late 70's, whelp, trash becomes treasure too:


----------



## Beeler2927

I'm surprised nobody mentioned Neverdull? More work than steel or brass but I think you get a better result.


----------



## Boris

Beeler2927 said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned Neverdull? More work than steel or brass but I think you get a better result.




We were saving that suggestion for you to post.


----------



## stingray66

I am surprised that no one used blue magic auto zone has it you can buff up plain steel and it looks like chrome
i buffed it on all my aluminum brake calipers and they look like they were chrome plated stuff is the best I have ever used


----------



## Jeff54

stingray66 said:


> I am surprised that no one used blue magic auto zone has it you can buff up plain steel and it looks like chrome
> i buffed it on all my aluminum brake calipers and they look like they were chrome plated stuff is the best I have ever used





You made me look. I've been using a bottle of Blue Magic for so long I can't remember when I got it. Heck I never even paid attention to who made nor have I ever  cared it till just now.

Yet to me it's just an ordinary bottle of metal polish. I'm sure I only got it b/c it was the cheapest or clearance, they're all the same to me, Silica and or pumas, Ammonia, light acids break corrosions and or dirt, a liquid that helps lubricate and , they even smell like whatever I used in the 60's .. . . It was nearly dry so, last year when I got an almost all Aluminum bike, I picked up a cheap A. bottle of Weiman metal polish  from wally-world, few bucks,   and ya get the exact same results for a quarter of the cost  other 'magic' stuff does.


----------



## Barto

Dave Marko said:


> Aluminum foil!



I agree with Dave!  I used scrunched up Tin Foil with a bit of water to clean my daughters rims.  Un-freakin' believable!  who would have thunk!!


----------



## Roadkill

The chrome on my rims is flaking and bubbling. Could I take it down to bare metal with steel wool and bring it back with metal polish? Thanks.
Sean


----------



## Jeff54

Roadkill said:


> The chrome on my rims is flaking and bubbling. Could I take it down to bare metal with steel wool and bring it back with metal polish? Thanks.
> Sean





Nope! All you'd do is scrub off the flakes and or whatever your elbow grease load is, and remaining chrome would be shinier than the gray bare metal.

Yet if just bare metal is your goal. better get  steel wire wheel on grinder. Otherwise you ain't going nowhere wit steel wool and likely the same wit wire brush.

Delusions of re-chroming in USA? Fer-get-a-bout-it the EPA made it cost prohibitive, >>  buy another.

Alternatively, pretend chrome (they'll say anything to sell a bottle)  rattle can spray paint is your Huckleberry.


----------



## Lance Vangraham

diet soda and tin foil is my favorite option, ill sometimes use a brass brush and 0000 steel wool as well. wash off with water and the polish with some mothers chrome polish. works for my projects well


----------



## Roadkill

Jeff54 said:


> Nope! All you'd do is scrub off the flakes and or whatever your elbow grease load is, and remaining chrome would be shinier than the gray bare metal.
> 
> Yet if just bare metal is your goal. better get  steel wire wheel on grinder. Otherwise you ain't going nowhere wit steel wool and likely the same wit wire brush.
> 
> Delusions of re-chroming in USA? Fer-get-a-bout-it the EPA made it cost prohibitive, >>  buy another.
> 
> Alternatively, pretend chrome (they'll say anything to sell a bottle)  rattle can spray paint is your Huckleberry.



I might just clean them up with some Brasso and roll em as is...just a little shinier.
Ride on
Sean


----------

